# A.D. (Tony) Frost



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

A frequent poster to this section and a fountain of knowledge of ships and engines ( other than BSL) Tony, crossed the bar in April 2018.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I trust it was as untroubled as such things can be. P.

(I note someone used his login 12th May should we have the RadioRoom boys/girls look into that?)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Varley said:


> I trust it was as untroubled as such things can be. P.
> 
> (I note someone used his login 12th May should we have the RadioRoom boys/girls look into that?)


Tony was a contributor to one of our North East Maritime Forums as well and I have passed his demise on there. His last log-in that site was late March.

geoff


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

I met him for the first time October 2017 ( not ever bumped into him whilst with BSL) with a couple of other BSL Engineers, he seemed ok then, never mentioned any ailments as one does as one reaches 65.
Emailed and tried phoning this Autumn for a similar reunion and was unable to make contact, this being the reason why.
As far as I know he lived by himself. No details from my source.
Thanks Geof for passing the info on to the NE group.
He was a fountain of knowledge gleaned from Motorship and other Maritime periodicals and websites.


----------

